# Classic Aurora Layout ??? Has anyone seen this before?



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Below is a picture of a race car layout that I found on Ebay. I have a postage stamp train display layout that looks similar in it's contruction. But I have never seen this before. Does anyone know anything about it. It looks like it is some sort of mass produced styrofoam piece. 

Here is a link to the auction if anyone want to check it out. The seller doesn't seem to add much information.
Aurora Slot Car Set


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dang it no one else was supposed to see this!!! 

Great looking set and very hard to find not all bashed up, dart wholed, taped, glued, melted or otherwise broken as it is made of foam. even the factory power pack can destroy the set if not properly stowed away.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep. that is featured in Bob Beers book.
I think it was a demonstration set for dealers/retailers/stores/hobby shops to display and allow kids to try out.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I WANT ONE!!! 

Tom


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Cool set!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Did anybody here get it? Neat track I was going to bid but I know it would go out of my price range.

Dave


----------

